# band saw jig



## Daddy1 (Oct 16, 2007)

I know I have seen this but can't find it.  I have had trouble cutting straight cuts with my band saw and today I saw an old post that it may be due to my blade being dull.  I ran out got an new blade and IT IS A MIRACLE!!!
I am so anxious to try so many segmenting ideas but I need a simple band saw jig to save time and fingers.  I would like one I can build from plywood scraps.  Anybody know of such an animal hopefully with pixs.

Thanks in advance


----------



## THarvey (Oct 17, 2007)

Did you see the one used for the thin kerf knot?

It is a nice looking rig.  Take the angle block off and you have a straight cutting jig.

tim


----------



## louisbry (Oct 17, 2007)

Try this:
http://content.penturners.org/articles/2004/cutoffsled.pdf


----------



## DavidSpavin (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THarvey_
> 
> Did you see the one used for the thin kerf knot?
> 
> ...


The jig started off as a straight cutting jig. The interchangable angle blocks were a later addition for knots.


----------



## Daddy1 (Oct 17, 2007)

I am looking for a jig that would allow me to make a straight cut down the length of the pen. It would have vertical adjustable blocks so I could adjust the width of the cut.


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 17, 2007)

Kevin

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=26041


----------



## Daddy1 (Oct 17, 2007)

That works.  This is why I LOVE this site and the forums.  I have yet to have one question not answered.  Thanks Gary


----------

